# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Shopmen - Thời trang giá rẻ cho mọi người

## nguyetnt

Shopmen được xây dựng trên cơ sở mong muốn tạo thêm 1 địa chỉ để các bạn có thể lựa chọn và mua sắm thêm phần phong phú, Shopmen được bán tại nhà nên đã cắt bỏ rất rất nhiều chi phí: thuê mặt bằng, thuê nhân viên và rất nhiều chi phí phát sinh khác......nên giá cả cực kỳ rẽ mà các mặt hàng thì không kém gì các shop đang bày bán, chất lượng vải rất tốt nhé các bạn  :Wink: 



Phương thức hoạt động của Shopmen luôn luôn tạo cảm giác thoải mái khi các bạn tới mua hàng, các bạn tới mua hàng thử thoải mái, thử không phải lăn tăn luôn, các bạn tới mà không thử thì thiệt các bạn  :Wink: ), Hàng bên mình về khá thường nên đôi lúc chậm chễ trong việc update mẫu mã mới lên website, các bạn ở nội thành có thể qua xem trực tiếp nhé  :Smile: 



Shopmen hi vọng sẽ làm các bạn hài lòng với 1 chi phí phù hợp mà mình vẫn có những bộ đồ ưng ý  :Smile: 



Địa chỉ :  Tầng 2 - Số 5 - Lạc Trung - Q.Hai Bà Trưng	- HN

Số điện thoại: 0946 239 333  - 0975 333 249


>> _Bản đồ đỉa điểm đến Shopmen_

----------


## dung89

Cũng nhìn tạm được

----------

